# Fragen zu baitcasterrollen



## Kleiner-Zander (21. Februar 2008)

Sollte bei rechtshändern die kurbel auf der linken seite der Rolle sitzen oder eher auf der rechten ???
Kann mir jemand einen tipp geben für eine gute aber billige baitcaster rolle ???
wäre nett wenn ihr mir antworten könntet !

mfg

kleiner-zander


----------



## JakobS (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu baitcasterrollen*

müsste auf der linken seite sein!!!also ich besitze die abassadeur revo S-L die ist echt klasse und preisgünstig!!kannste am besten zum jerken aber auch zum spinnen benutzen!!!

mfg jakob


----------



## JakobS (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu baitcasterrollen*

hast du schon eine passende rute???


----------



## kanu (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu baitcasterrollen*

Mit welcher Hand kurbelst Du denn bei 'ner Stationärrolle?
Die gleiche Hand solltest Du auch an der Multi zum Kurbeln nutzen.
Entsprechend mache ich es als Rechtshänder.#6

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu baitcasterrollen*

Linkshand = Kurbel auf der linken Seite
Rechtshand = Kurbel auf der rechten Seite

Also als Rechtshänder wirst du vermutlich immer mit der linken Hand kurbeln und mit der rechten Hand die Angel halten, demnach suchst du eine Linkshandrolle.


----------



## kanu (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu baitcasterrollen*

-
-
-
-
-
-
-


----------



## JakobS (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu baitcasterrollen*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Linkshand = Kurbel auf der linken Seite
> Rechtshand = Kurbel auf der rechten Seite.



hä#q!wenn man linkshand ist kurbelt man doch mit der rechten hand!!und wenn man rechtshand ist ,mit der linken!!

so is das bei mir

gruß jakob


----------



## Pfandpirat (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu baitcasterrollen*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Linkshand *MODELL* = Kurbel auf der linken Seite
> Rechtshand *MODELL* = Kurbel auf der rechten Seite
> 
> * Also als Rechtshänder wirst du vermutlich immer mit der linken Hand kurbeln und mit der rechten Hand die Angel halten, demnach suchst du eine Linkshandrolle.*





JakobS schrieb:


> hä#q!*wenn man linkshand ist kurbelt man doch mit der rechten hand!!und wenn man rechtshand ist ,mit der linken!!*



Da steht doch genau das selbe? Hm?


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu baitcasterrollen*



JakobS schrieb:


> hast du schon eine passende rute???




Ist das nicht eig ganz egal was man da für ne rute für nimmt ???


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu baitcasterrollen*

Du wirst dir noch eine entsprechende Rute mit Multirollenberingung zulegen müssen,diese 
haben mehr Ringe als die für eine Statiorolle.Sonst schleift die Schnur am Blank.Zudem
sind diese Ruten meistens mit einem Triggergriff ausgerüstet,welcher das Handling erleichtert.

Taxidermist


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu baitcasterrollen*

könnte ihr mir denn eine gute rute empfehlen ????
wäre schön wenn diese nicht zu teuer ist !

mfg

kleiner-zander


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu baitcasterrollen*

Schau dir den Thread mal an da werden wohl die meisten Fragen beantwortet,vor
allem die Beiträge von Rainer sind recht informativ:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=119922


----------



## kanu (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu baitcasterrollen*



Kleiner-Zander schrieb:


> könnte ihr mir denn eine gute rute empfehlen ????
> wäre schön wenn diese nicht zu teuer ist !
> 
> mfg
> ...



Trotzdem mal 'ne Starterkombo, die preiswert (zusammen 100.- Euro) und gut ist, auch wenn viel gemeckert (werden) wird.

Rute: Rozemeijer (jointed) jentle jerk (jointed = ist geteilt): mittlere Jerke ODER (jointed) Power Jerk: kräftigere Jerke. Die Jentle Jerk würde ich empfehlen!

Rolle: Rozemeijer Saphir, absolut ausreichend für den Anfänger (aber Vorsicht, viele Kunststoffkomponenten, trotz gewisser Stabilität)

Egal, wieviele Leute jetzt schimpfen, für jemenden, der feststellen möchte, ob ihm das Jerken liegt ist diese preisgünstige Kombo gut!

Detailerfahrungen sind da erstmal zweitrangig, denke ich!?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## JakobS (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu baitcasterrollen*



Kleiner-Zander schrieb:


> könnte ihr mir denn eine gute rute empfehlen ????
> wäre schön wenn diese nicht zu teuer ist !
> 
> mfg
> ...



also ich empfehle dir diese rute:http://www.gt-angelshop.com/product...ten&xploidID=77d5d529d10e337d25529143b3263803
das ist echt eine super geile baitcastrute für 130euro:m

mfg jakob


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu baitcasterrollen*



kanu schrieb:


> Egal, wieviele Leute jetzt schimpfen, für jemenden, der feststellen möchte, ob ihm das Jerken liegt ist diese preisgünstige Kombo gut!


 
wieso schimpfen, ist doch ne brauchbare Combo, Rolle Rute und Ködergewichte passen doch zusammen, und für nen Anfänger der nicht weiß ob ihm die Casterei Spass macht durchaus in Ordnung und für den Meterhecht ists auch ausreichend#6
wenn man dann, nachdem man festgestellt hat dass diese Art der fischerei Spass macht, auf andres gerät umsteigen will/kann, oder wenn man merkt dass einem die casterei nicht wirklich liegt weils kein Spass macht, so ist diese Combo immer noch zum schleppen o.ä. zu gebrauchen, und von daher kein rausgeworfenes geld


----------



## kanu (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu baitcasterrollen*

@ Rainer1962

.. mein Reden ...
Bin natürlich mittlerweile anders ausgestattet.

@ JakobS

     Wurfgewicht: 7-28gr., das ist nicht wilklich was um Jerkbaits durch die Luft zu zwängen, eher was um "übliche" Spinnköder per Multi zu werfen.
Tja, was will eigentlich der Themenstarter????

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu baitcasterrollen*

@jakob:
Kleiner-Zander spricht von "nicht so teuer"...
Was bitte soll dann diese Empfehlung?


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu baitcasterrollen*

Wie wäre es damit?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Balzer-DIABOLO-I...yZ100155QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Die Diabolo Serie hat sich bestens berwährt...

Etwas leichter und länger:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Ron-Thompson-X-S...ryZ56731QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Habe ich selbst schon geworfen und macht bis ca. 30 Gr. Ködergewicht eine super Figur. Für Jerks allerdings nix, ist eine "normale" Spinnrute, nur eben für die Multi.

Der junge will reinschnuppern wenn ich das richtig interpretiere...
Da empfehle ich doch keinen Stecken für 130 Tacken...


Letztere Rute würde auch gut mit der Saphir oder einer Abu Silver oder Black Max zusammenpassen, inwieweit diese beiden Rollen qualitätsmäßig dastehen, wird sich erst noch zeigen müssen, gibt sie ja noch nicht allzulange...

Alternativrollen:

ABU Ambassadeur C3 oder C4 4501/4601 (Linkshand) oder 5501/5601 (Linkshand)
Beide werfen das Köderspektrum 15 - 70 Gramm ohne Probleme.

4501 und 5501 mit Standardauslösetaste, 4601/5601 mit FastCast Daumentaste.

die Abus sind normal nicht tot zu kriegen, meine haben mich nie im Stich gelassen.


----------



## heinzrch (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu baitcasterrollen*

im aktuellen Blinker bietet der Schirmer die Skeletor in Multiausführung 2,7m für 60 Tacken an - Hat die schon jemand gefischt (in Multiausführung) ?


----------



## kanu (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu baitcasterrollen*

Sag mal was, kleiner Zander. 

Jerken?

oder

Spinnfischen via Multi?

Mmmh ??? #c

Alex


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu baitcasterrollen*

ich finde multirollen einfach toll !!!!
aber ich würde dann das spinnen mit ner multi vorziehen !!!
weil spinnköder braucht man nicht noch extra zu kaufen ( hab ich nämlich schon allerhand )

Danke für eure vielen antworten !


mfg

kleiner-zander


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu baitcasterrollen*

Ne sehr schöne Rute zum mittleren bis leicht schweren (hört sich doof an) Spinnfischen gibt es im Moment bei Fachversand Stollenwerk.

Da gibt es die Rozemeijer Cast&Troll in 2,70 
http://www.fischparade.de/product_i....html/XTCsid/8ec52b83d03830b91495e2aca2df6a36

Mit Ködern zwischen 25 und 60g macht die richtig Spaß. Sehr schön für Wobbler.

Fische sie selbst und auch die Spin&Troll (für Statio). Einsatz: Blinker und Wobbler, sowie große Spinner. Gummifisch, wenn ich sie nur gradlienig durchziehe.


----------



## JakobS (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu baitcasterrollen*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> @jakob:
> Kleiner-Zander spricht von "nicht so teuer"...
> Was bitte soll dann diese Empfehlung?



ja mann is ja gut|uhoh:

hier noch eine ganz gute empfehlung

:vik:FÜR NUR 65,90 EURO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:vik:

is der preis ok steffen??#c

gruss jakob


----------



## JakobS (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu baitcasterrollen*

aber als besten tipp würde ich dir empfehlen einfach mal in den angelladen zu gehen und sich da umfragen!!

gruss jakob


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu baitcasterrollen*

ja werde ich dann demnächst auch mal tun !!!!!
Ist glaube ich die beste lösung einfach mal im laden zu gucken ^^


mfg

kleiner-zander


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu baitcasterrollen*



JakobS schrieb:


> ja mann is ja gut|uhoh:
> 
> hier noch eine ganz gute empfehlung
> 
> ...



Moin #h
Na also geht doch 
Sei ehrlich, Du wolltest nur einen raushauen, oder 

65,90 Euro?
Mehr als ok 
Bloß wo is' die Empfehlung???





JakobS schrieb:


> aber als besten tipp würde ich dir empfehlen einfach mal in den angelladen zu gehen und sich da umfragen!!
> 
> gruss jakob



So gefällst mir schon besser Jakob


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu baitcasterrollen*



Kleiner-Zander schrieb:


> ja werde ich dann demnächst auch mal tun !!!!!
> Ist glaube ich die beste lösung einfach mal im laden zu gucken ^^
> 
> 
> ...



Mach das kleiner Zander. Wirst Deinen Weg finden beim baitcasten, da bin ich mir ganz sicher #h


----------



## JakobS (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu baitcasterrollen*

oh .... 

 habe ganz vergessen die empfehlung zu schreiben

lol:q:q
hier is sie!!!!

von balzer:

http://www.balzer.de/products.php?pid=2018&cid=2:vik:

hehe 

mfg jakob


----------



## magic feeder (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu baitcasterrollen*



kanu schrieb:


> Trotzdem mal 'ne Starterkombo, die preiswert (zusammen 100.- Euro) und gut ist, auch wenn viel gemeckert (werden) wird.
> 
> Rute: Rozemeijer (jointed) jentle jerk (jointed = ist geteilt): mittlere Jerke ODER (jointed) Power Jerk: kräftigere Jerke. Die Jentle Jerk würde ich empfehlen!
> 
> ...


 

vollkommen in ordnung die kombo.....:m


----------



## kanu (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu baitcasterrollen*

Mit den Rozemeijer Ruten kann man vollkommen zufrieden sein, man darf nur bei der Saphir davon ausgehen, dass die nicht alles mitmacht. Als ich meine noch hatte, habe ich sie gleich aufgemacht und etwas nachgeölt (möglichst kein fett verwenden), nach dem Auswurf musste man immer mit einem leichten Ruck ankurbeln. Sie hat Hechte bis fast 1m bezwungen und auch harte Fluchten von großen Rapfen waren kein Problem.
(Ist auf www.youtube.de zu sehen: alex, berlin, tegel, jerkbait, ...)
 ## Ein wenig Werbung für die eigenen Videos ist hoffentlich erlaubt. ##
Kaputt ging sie mir dann im Keller ... :c

Gruß
Alex


----------

